# Please help?! Beginners lathe on a budget for bday present!



## Rattypuff (13 Oct 2010)

Hello all,
Its great to find this forum!

I am going to buy a wood turning lathe for my partner, for her birthday.
She is highly creative, loves working with wood and has always longed for a lathe, but not really 
got around to buying one.

Ive tried to do a lot of research online and realise that you get what you pay for..
However, I do have a low budget and can only stretch to about £250 maybe a little further.

These are what ive come up with so far:
Record DML24 X
Record DML305 (possibly a bit over budget but if its the one??)
Jet JML-1014

Bearing in mind, i know NOTHING about lathes! hehe
So please dont be too hard on me!

Accessory wise, im planning to get friends and family to chip in and suiggest some scrapers, chisels and gouges..

Im hoping that the above lathes would provide her with small bowls, handles, spindles and things like that..would i be right?

Ive read to avoid having to use a spanner to change speeds, light sheet metal constructions, to go for around 4 to 5 speeds.

Any help would be absolutely brilliant!
Thanks all - xx Emma


----------



## loz (13 Oct 2010)

Hi Emma,

Your get much more for your 350 quid on ebay etc , than buying new, and will be just as good machines. ( you might even gets some tools thrown in. ) 

eg 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RECORD-CL1-WO...UK_Crafts_Other_Crafts_EH&hash=item3cb1859749

You'd sell that for more than you bought it for if your partner wanted to upgrade down the line.

This looks an idea small starter.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Woodturning-F...UK_Crafts_Other_Crafts_EH&hash=item2c5805d362


----------



## Rattypuff (13 Oct 2010)

Hi Loz - wow, thanks for the speedy reply!

Yes, youre right about the second hand ones - ive been looking at them on ebay, i was thinking that might be the path to take but was abit concerned that i dont know enough about them, to know if it was in full working order and stuff like that. But saying that, a lot of people have thrown in accessories which are worth a lot which would save me having to research even more!

The new Fox one you linked me too looks good too.

ah, decisions...


----------



## loz (13 Oct 2010)

You'll get a lot more reply's on this thread, wait before you rush and buy something.


----------



## sabrads (13 Oct 2010)

Hi, 

I started out about a year ago with a second hand lathe - I have no trouble recommending this as a good place to start - I bought mine from a member of this forum and it came with quite a few accessories. 

I had a limited budget and in the end I decided that it would be better to buy second hand and limit my up front costs than purchase something I wouldn't end up using. I now have a garage full of wood, tools and machinery that I didn't own a year ago - plus a lounge full of wooden things that I have made. 

Xmas this year will be bowls and pens  

Steve


----------



## Rattypuff (13 Oct 2010)

Thanks Loz - ill try and wait..im so excited about it though! Her birthday is 12th November, so i have a month.

Thanks Sabrads - i think im edging towards that now actually - at first i was attracted to the 1-5 yr gaurantee with new brands, but i think i actually prefer a machine thats been used and has some history and also, of course, the bonus of getting a better model with extras thrown in, for about the same as a cheapee new one.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Oct 2010)

Where will she be turning? How much space do you have? The smaller lathes are fine but you will find that if she really gets into it she will want something bigger pretty quickly. All the lathes that you have listed are OK. The DML 305 has 12" over the bed and can be extended for longer spindle work later if needed. As Loz said, it is worth keeping your eye on Fleabay and seeing what comes up,

Don't forget you will need to budget for tools etc as well. When she has it she will be unlikely to want to wait to get those later. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Oakbear (13 Oct 2010)

If the CL1 goes for £250 that's a good deal.

Stay away from Clark, NuTool or any old ones like a Viceroy (these may need more work to get going or have unusual size parts).

Here's another, but it'll be a bit over budget
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Record-Power-...r_Crafts_EH&hash=item4153499720#ht_758wt_1139


----------



## Rattypuff (13 Oct 2010)

Ah thanks everyone again,

Tools wise, i will buy a few too, but will be advising friends and family on getting some as they never know what to buy!

I know that she will really get into it, so will probably want to expand quickly. Shes just about to open a shop where he'll be selling bits of furniture that shes been working on (collage etc)..so she might be able to keep the lathe there as it has a basement where she can work - other than that, it will be in our spare room which is biggish and is a semi craft room!
Oakbear thanks for the ones to keep away from - i never that, so thats handy.


----------



## Bluefoxy (13 Oct 2010)

Hi Rattypuff,

Have you had a look at the Axminster lathes. This one, although not quite the capacities of the others, has the benefit of variable speed.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod781208/

Or for a little more this one which also has variable speeds and a swivelling headstock:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod780608/

Regards,

Ray


----------



## guyandzoe (13 Oct 2010)

you'll need a grinder to keep the tools sharp. Blunt tools make very bad friends.

Have you considered sending you partner on a turning course before buying the lathe. Highly recommended.


----------



## johnf (13 Oct 2010)

Hi Emma

Ive got this one spare Pm me if you are interested
location near hailsham


----------



## miles_hot (14 Oct 2010)

In terms of tools you can do worse than talk to Tool Post as they're very good. They also do vouchers so rather than stressing out trying to organise who's actually buying the skew Chisel etc you can just have a voucher and the joy of walking into the place with cash to spend 

When I started off David (tool post owner) sorted me out a handful of tools which I have added to over the last year but I don't think I'll stop using:
Bowl Gouge
Spindle Gouge
Parting tool
Skew
French Curve Scraper
Roughing Gouge

I started off on a Perform CCL (there are a lot of this type of tool from Axminster and others) and I've still got it though I've just bought a couple of Graduates but they're in bits at the moment so it will be interesting to see if the Perform gets used (for spindle stuff) when one of them is up an running.

This is a great place for advice etc - you may even find that someone near you is willing to help out with the basic instruction (sharp end forwards etc ). There are also a couple of members who do Pro instruction who are very good - Mark Sanger and Richard Findley spring to mind as they were kind enough to demo at a recent bash but I know that there are a few others 

Lovely present you're sorting out - with the risk that your partner will end up spending a lot of time with their new toy  

Good luck

Miles
PS If you're running out of money when you come to the grinder and jigs or freehand etc have a look around as there are a lot of wooden jigs which people have built to provide the repeatability of jigs without the cost - some on this site.


----------



## Rattypuff (14 Oct 2010)

Hi all - thanks, you all have bits of brilliant advice which ive taken on board. The vouchers for toolpost are a great idea! thanks, that takes the heat off a bit.

Bluefoxy thanks for the links and John, ive pm'd you!

A course is a must isnt it really i guess..ill have alook too see if there are any in sussex.

Great!!! im so excited, thanks again!!

p.s. yes, a grinder thanks for that - totally forgot the tools need to be sharp!


----------



## Rattypuff (14 Oct 2010)

Hi John, which model is that one? does that read CL0 24?

Thanks


----------



## Rattypuff (14 Oct 2010)

I still cant find that model ?! Is that CL0 24?


----------



## johnf (14 Oct 2010)

Rattypuff":2ibd864n said:


> I still cant find that model ?! Is that CL0 24?



Yes that is the mode lno


----------



## sabrads (15 Oct 2010)

Dont forget to get some wood for your partner to work with  otherwise it would be a little like getting the keys to the candy store and then finding the jars empty......

A course is good but you can also get some good instructional DVDs etc - I have just got the Jimmy Clewes Back to Basics DVD - it was recommended in a thread here about bowl turning - very good DVD and well worth it.


----------



## Lightweeder (15 Oct 2010)

Hello there Ratty. You're right about one thing - this is a smashing forum. All the help you need, and more.


----------



## Rattypuff (15 Oct 2010)

OH!!wood!! thanks sabrads! completely forgot about that lol
Erm...what sort of wood and where from?!  

Lightweeder - its a godsend, and im not even religious!


----------



## TobyDavidson (15 Oct 2010)

You can get some basic blanks from Tool Post or many other places.

I too started about a year ago on a second hand lathe bought from pikeybay for £150. 

The blanks of wood are great to start with as they are generally kiln dried so you can use then straight away, and fairly close to round, so the roughing down stage is a bit easier.

Don't forget a dust mask of some sort and some safety specs. You can get a dust mask for anything from a few pence to a couple of hundred pounds, but even one of the 3M brand masks you see the people wearing in biological accident movies.


----------



## OldWood (16 Oct 2010)

Rattypuff
Keep an eye on Ebay for wood.

If you use this search :-

(wood turning,woodturning) -(elm,ash,yew,chisels,cd,dvd,pen,magazine,video)

This means that you will get anything with 'wood turning' or 'woodturning' in it and the group after the minus sign gets rid of all sorts of things you aren't wanting - in your case you probably would want the elm, ash and yew so delete them. And then find the button that allows you to save the search, which is great boon.

Quite often there are batches of wood come up from someone who is giving up, and these are nice mixed lots. Otherwise go for the moment with some UK woods. 

Two other things - see if you can locate a local wood turning club for your partner to join as the learning curve, though short for simple things, is steep and she'll need all the help she can get so that she too doesn't find it too hard and give up.

And get someone to give her a book - I recommend Keith Rowley's 'Wood Turning'.

And finally be prepared to be sucked into it too - it's really very satisfying starting out with a rough bit of wood and seeing the shavings fly off and shape appearing before your eyes.

Rob


----------



## greybeard (17 Oct 2010)

Another thought for you to consider - Shavings management!

When the shavings start to fly they will go everywhere and anywhere, and there will be millions of them! And then there's the dust from final sanding......

Anyone - including non-turning woodworkers who think it'll be a bit like a circular saw or jigsaw - who has never seen the amount of shavings that can be produced from a small blank is always staggered by the volumes. With a bit of practice your partner will fill an ordinary carrier bag in two minutes......you get my drift I'm sure. 
Think big shavings management!!
She won't need an industrial set-up, but she will need something rather more robust than a Hoover....again flea-bay may help, or local shopwindow ads. Even a Henry would be a good starter!, but something a bit larger would be better if possible.


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Oct 2010)

For the dust you need a dust extractor. Shavings a dust pan and brush are your best bet. Most of the extractors that I have seen clog up with the shavings and you spend more time unclogging than you would sweeping. I have a vacuum as well as a dust extractor but use it to clean up after brushing the worst of it up,.Getting it out of the nooks and crannys as it were. 

Pete


----------



## OldWood (18 Oct 2010)

By now, Rattypuff, you will be beginning to wonder if this was really such a good idea !!   Don't please be put off as you are the initiator and your partner will be thrilled with what you are doing for her - but just be prepared for the fact that she is going to have to continue investing for some months to come (er.. there will be some here who will correct me and say some 'years' to come!!)

There are bound to be hobbies which have a low initial investment cost, but having taken on sub-aqua a few years back and now wood turning, I'm of the opinion from these two that you're committing yourself to £1000 start up costs for any decent equipment based hobby, and if I went into my main interest of mountaineering now that would cost me at least that and possibly double. OK everything can be done for less, but enthusiasm leads to getting better equipment leads to a poorer bank balance.

Any RP, that's not your problem - you're just the catalyst !! Enjoy

Rob


----------



## Rattypuff (24 Oct 2010)

Hehe! thanks all....

I have to admit, i had second thoughts where i remembered that the only practical place for the lathe to go, will be our spare room :/ Although its biggish and has a bathroom coming off it (practical i guess?)...i forgot about all the dust etc...ah well, the room has a door and also the room leads off into the garden...!! :shock: 

Anyway, im still going to go for it, because i know that she'll be chuffed to bits and thats what matters 

£1000 setup - wooh! thats a lot, but we have a few hobbies that have lead to expense, like surfing - i thought that would be cheapish - but no way! £300 for basic board, £200 wetsuit £200 other bits..!! i have to say that neither of us are on wealthy incomes...

Ok - have been offered a machine for £200 which i can collect locally- but have no idea if it is what i want/need?!
Agh, im running out of time 12th Nov deadline!

Bits of wood - great idea and thanks so much for the links...im going to look...
xx


----------



## UnicycleBloke (24 Oct 2010)

You don't say what the local machine is. I'm sure the others could advise you on its suitability. 

I paid less for my lathe, and am very happy with it. I reckon my initial set up was about £500: lathe, chuck, grinder, tools, wood (nothing fancy), some abrasives and finishes.
I've spent more since - it's very easy - and have my eye on a bandsaw, but you need only get what your partner cannot turn without. Shavings management is a broom. Dust management is a post hoc sweep with an old Dyson. 

I've had no courses (yet), and recommend Rowley's book. I've also found Phil Irons's book useful. I prefer to have a go before classes. I find I get more out of them that way by focusing where I'm struggling. You'll know what suits your partner. 

Spare room! You might want to consider keeping that door permanently closed, and allow access only via the garden. My workshop is the garage. There is no door directly into the house, for which I am grateful. I have to be really disciplined about changing shoes and removing my jacket even though I'm going via the garden. I'm sure it'll get easier when I have some chip and dust extraction in the garage, but at least Henry devours what does make it into the house. 


Al


----------



## Rattypuff (25 Oct 2010)

Its a CLO 24 record...? I know nothing about it except that it works!

OH goodness, im starting to have second thoughts again!! it is our spare room, but we use it more like a garage to be honest!! (carpeted though!)...it hasnt got a bed or any furniture - it just has all our rubbish in it...that we are intending to clear out soon.

hmmmm.....ah. Well, there is a chance that my partner may be getting a shop with a basement to work in..so thats a better option..


----------



## gnu (25 Oct 2010)

A decent bandsaw is one of the most useful bits of kit as you can make your own blanks as buying in blanks is very expensive and if you have an electric chainsaw you can convert logs. You may wish to get a pillar drill, sanding disc, stove to heat workshop etc. There is a lot of used kit about for sale as people have said and you may get a whole load of accesoriies, chucks, wood and so on. If you go to a club or go to a woodcraft show there are usually a few experienced people working on lathes who can give you a few tips.


----------



## gandy (25 Oct 2010)

as a fellow cheap buttocks (no offence) i got into this for as little as i had to spend.

my lathe (the smallest charnwood model, w815 i think) was £115 at the time, but its now had an upgrade and sells nearer £180, its not a bad lathe but its no the best, however having once used the smallest JET lathe, i can say that'd be a best bet, its a few notes more at around £200 but will last you a life time.

theres nothing wrong with 2nd hand too, im sure if you can find someone selling a decent lathe (or even a half decent) you'd get yourself a bargin, luckly most makes and models have common thread sizes, and adapters are easy to buy with chucks.

i started off with a chuck set from axminster, costing around £60, it has 4 sets of jaws, and a screw chuck, so you could turn small bowls, do spindle work and much smaller iteams, its not the worlds best chuck and jaw sets, but its a good starting point.

try not to cheap out on tools, however axminster are selling some under their own name, but they are infact made by a very well known shefield maker and having just purchased one of their tools have found it to be as good as tools that sell for 3 or 4 times as much, or you can buy a set of small turning tools made by crown from axminster for around £60, i started with them and i still use them daily!
and you'll need a roughing out gouge, but if you go with say the axminster ones, you'll have a beefy tool for under £15. 

again staying with axminster you can purchase a good grinder with white wheel for around £40, infact i think they are now selling one with a slowspeed wet wheel, something normaly found on grinders costing £100+

so for around £315-£325 or less if you can get a lathe 2nd hand you'll have a basic set up to get her going.

however. please please please please buy a couple books on turning, eye protection (face sheild) and a good resportatior, you can get face sheilds for around £7 and resportatiors for £20+ both very important.

as for wood, i see your not far from brighton, this place is a good look around http://www.woodrecycling.org.uk/

you can normaly find something thats ideal for turning, but the staff are often very helpful and more then happy to help, and you'll be able to find some nice wood for basicly pennys

hope this is of help.


----------



## UnicycleBloke (25 Oct 2010)

Rattypuff":2ljp8f2p said:


> OH goodness, im starting to have second thoughts again!!



I'm sorry. It wasn't my intention to put you off. I think this is an absolutely fantastic gift idea. As for the dust and whatnot, when I'm turning I'm as happy as a pig in poop, and that's what counts. 


Al


----------

